

Crowdsourcing volunteers comb satellite photos for Malaysia Airlines jet - neur0mancer
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/03/11/us/malaysia-airlines-plane-crowdsourcing-search/index.html

======
neur0mancer
Right now, the website of the company
([http://www.digitalglobeblog.com/](http://www.digitalglobeblog.com/))
redirects to 127.0.0.1

